# Anubias nana trees?



## 01111000 (Dec 8, 2009)

Anubias is relatively slow growing. The only thing you'd have to worry about, in my experience, is algae growing on the leaves.

Any pics? It sounds cool (and is something I wanted to do before but never got to it).


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes! PICS! :icon_bigg

I've never heard of this being done before, and am eager to see results of it. Beautiful link, by the way.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

The only problem I can forsee with this is the anubias will eventually grow and leave a trail of rhizome on your tree. It should hold up for a while tho since its slow growing. I'd like to see the results of this as well. Im sure it can be done to look very cool.


----------



## Deluxeman (Nov 15, 2010)

I added some photos...
The planting was nice and easy to do. Lets see how they grow now


----------



## Deluxeman (Nov 15, 2010)

What you guys think about my trees? sux, good?


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

I dig it, something new to me. Looks cool.

What substrate is that?


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I like them. Honestly, they remind me of grapevines in my parents vineyard. I think they'll look even better in a couple months. That's some nice healthy looking Anubias BTW. It always looks like crap when I see it in the LFS.

The tank doesn't look overly bright from the pictures, so maybe algae won't give you any troubles. I've heard of people growing Anubias directly under high light, but I had GSA issues when I tried it.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I really like the look. The one word of caution I have is that I haven't had much luck growing nana algae-free (all other plants seem to do fine), and it grows very slooowly. You might have better results than me, as it's much closer to the lighting, but I'd plan on planting the nana in a way that you'll be happy with in a couple months - meaning it won't change very quickly, so waiting for it to grow in might be painful.


----------



## wakewalking (Jan 18, 2010)

what kind of fish are those?


----------



## defiesexistence (Sep 13, 2010)

Those look like regular sized living trees! I love it! Mind if I steal idea?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks good. Just a suggestion...Step #2 add moss to branches for more natural look Do the cichlids give your stems trouble with digging?


----------



## askindc (Jun 28, 2008)

The crisp color photographs depicting your new landscape with _Anubias_ "trees" are absolutely gorgeous! I think they look like beautiful paintings! What variety and/or species of _Anubias_ did you use? I hope you have continued success in developing your new landscaping approach.


----------



## Deluxeman (Nov 15, 2010)

Jaggedfury said:


> I dig it, something new to me. Looks cool.
> 
> What substrate is that?


Its playsand



wakewalking said:


> what kind of fish are those?


Those are the labidochromis caeruleus, aka yellow lab. The most common cichlid. 



defiesexistence said:


> Those look like regular sized living trees! I love it! Mind if I steal idea?


sure go on! 



chad320 said:


> Do the cichlids give your stems trouble with digging?


No, they prefer to dig around/under rocks. They like to hide the the plants on the side.



askindc said:


> The crisp color photographs depicting your new landscape with _Anubias_ "trees" are absolutely gorgeous! I think they look like beautiful paintings! What variety and/or species of _Anubias_ did you use? I hope you have continued success in developing your new landscaping approach.


Thx! There is only 2 nana in the bunch, not sure about the rest.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Good to see another Canadian here. The "trees" looks great. Reminds me of young saplings. Nice job keeping the anubias so healthy. You don't see yellow labs kept in planted tanks very often.

Now you just need a grassy-looking carpet plant (like UG) to finish this scape.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Great idea and it looks good too.


----------



## smackpixi (Feb 14, 2009)

holy something is that anubis really healthy looking


----------

